# bmq component in rotp bmoq



## Messerschmitt (9 Jun 2013)

Can bmoq be continued from week 8 anymore in certain circumstances after finishing the bmq component?

Thanks


----------



## JorgSlice (9 Jun 2013)

BMOQ is a single course completed in a 15 week straight-shot so I would assume, no.

Especially if it is the result of a failure.

I hope you're not the same Messerschmitt that I read about elsewhere this morning...  :facepalm:


----------



## Caramon_Majere (9 Jun 2013)

The best thing to do is probably to talk to your recruiter. They could help you out if you told them the story... This sounds like a bit of a gray area (to me anyway).

How did you end up in a situation where you did 8 weeks of BMQ, and are now transferring to the ROTP? I mean how exactly did this happen? I'm curious!  ;D




			
				PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> I hope you're not the same Messerschmitt that I read about elsewhere this morning...  :facepalm:



Care to elaborate?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jun 2013)

I think what the OP is referring to is how the course used to be broken into 2 distinct phases, the first one being IAP (Initial Assessment Phase) and the second was BOTP (Basic Officer Trg Phase).  It used to be if you finished IAP but not BOTP in one summer as an example you would return the following year (thinking ROTP).

Also, folks who came in thru other programs such as UTPNCM would had completed the required training as an NCM would be given an IAP bypass and join up on the BOTP phase.

The actual qual granted after completion of the 2 phases was BOTC, which was renamed to it's current flavour.

I have no idea is BMOQ is still broken into the phases, hopefully someone in the know will drop a line for clarity.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (9 Jun 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> BMOQ is a single course completed in a 15 week straight-shot so I would assume, no.



That is for DEO; ROTP have a different gig of 11 weeks.


----------



## scriptox (9 Jun 2013)

Yes. It is still possible to join bmoq at around the 8th week. There are two mods in bmoq. A few of my colleagues from rmc were ex reservists who had many years in and they are joining myself and my other colleagues later on in the course for the second mod.


----------



## JorgSlice (9 Jun 2013)

Caramon_Majere said:
			
		

> The best thing to do is probably to talk to your recruiter. They could help you out if you told them the story... This sounds like a bit of a gray area (to me anyway).
> 
> How did you end up in a situation where you did 8 weeks of BMQ, and are now transferring to the ROTP? I mean how exactly did this happen? I'm curious!  ;D
> 
> ...



If you go to the Blueline, in the LE Applicants section is a 'Messerschmitt' who failed out of BMQ, wants out of the military because the lifestyle is not for him he's not mentally tough enough to deal with 3month BMQ (no internet, cellphones, separation from family etc.) But goes on to say he wants to join the RCMP and has all kinds of misconceptions of Depot and RCMP life thinking it will be better.


----------

